# footlocking a double rope is called?



## beastmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

A lot of the rope ascending terminology confuses me some. I often use a method to foot lock up really long ascends where I double up my rope, then using a split tail I tie a blakes hitch around both ropes. I now have a nice fat piece of rope to lock my feet on. The added weight helps too. Its also a 1 to 1 system and you don't use much energy to get up to the top of a tall tree. I still have to retie in when I get to the top but I use the same rope. Does this have a name? Dsrt or something? It seems so simple and effective.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 12, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> A lot of the rope ascending terminology confuses me some. I often use a method to foot lock up really long ascends where I double up my rope, then using a split tail I tie a blakes hitch around both ropes. I now have a nice fat piece of rope to lock my feet on. The added weight helps too. Its also a 1 to 1 system and you don't use much energy to get up to the top of a tall tree. I still have to retie in when I get to the top but I use the same rope. Does this have a name? Dsrt or something? It seems so simple and effective.



You like it right ??? than call it the BEASTKNOT and thats thats sound like a plan too me..


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

The beast knot. I like that. Soon to follow, the whole beastsystem kit. Just send your blank check or credit card to me to receive your directional video of this exciting hi tech Dssrt.(double single static rope tech.)


----------



## showlandjr (Dec 13, 2010)

I believe the system your talking about is called DbRT -doubled rope technique-. I call it SRT sometimes though, SRT for Static Rope technique - 1:1- and DRT for dynamic rope tech-the 2:1 system-.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

DbRT. So it has a name. There goes my beastknot buisness.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 13, 2010)

It is called DRT (Double Rope Technique). SRT (Single Rope Technique) is the same using a single line. DbRT (Doubled Rope Technique) is the standard move around the tree system where you go over a limb or friction saver and back to your harness using a friction hitch or mechanical device to control rope movement.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> It is called DRT (Double Rope Technique). SRT (Single Rope Technique) is the same using a single line. DbRT (Doubled Rope Technique) is the standard move around the tree system where you go over a limb or friction saver and back to your harness using a friction hitch or mechanical device to control rope movement.



no it's not........



Its the beastknot.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 14, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> no it's not........
> 
> 
> 
> Its the beastknot.



That guy should get a lawyer and sue all those people who have done it for years.:hmm3grin2orange:

I was climbing around with ascenders for years and nobody had a clue and most would sure as #### not know nothing about no footlocking. Seems strange I know. I didn't invent it. It made me feel self conscious with everybody all over me and my gear I felt like telling them to maybe pay attention to the world around them since they have been climbing for 15 years and they would not take it upon themselves to explore the ####ing industry a little on their own now stop pawing all over my #### and asking to many questions and get out of my way before you hurt yourself again. I do know a lot of guys who are living in the dark ages and when they get a:newbie: it sucks for the :newbie: cause the old head will have the :newbie: busting his ass all wrong.
Anyway dude, sounds like you know how to make it to the top OK. Over here I use srt with a light ascender set up to get up. I never did like footlocking, not that I couldn't but there are many advantanges to using a system like mine over standard footlocking. Don't get me wrong, footlocking is one of the events at the climbing competitions. I dunno not much about no competition cause 1. I don't even think I have any and 2. I really don't feel like trying to huck my ass up a rope that fast.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

I know I didn't really invent that drt or what ever its called. I learned it back in the late 70s, but no one never gave it a nice name. Never seen it used except by my self down here in the flat lands. We were trained with it when I started climbing for Calif. dept. of forestry doing bug trees. We didn't have no "big shot'', either, so only had to footlock as high as we could toss a big rubber throw ball.
These days here in So. Calif. I rarely get to climb any really tall trees so my old school footlocking works pretty well on most jobs, but I try to stay on top of new tech. and like a lot of people I'm trying to grasp and understand, and incorporate Srt into my work experience. Being 50 something, and still climbing everyday(more or less) I am interested in any thing that makes me use less energy, or faster or more efficient.
I shy away from a lot of expensive equipment if its not needed or really helpful because I lose stuff a lot if its not hooked to me, So for me, keeping it balanced between simple and high tech is what works. There we have it, the beastknot. Ha! Beastmaster.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 15, 2010)

YES YOU DID. I saw you. give me 10 % and I'll testify.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 16, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> It is called DRT (Double Rope Technique). SRT (Single Rope Technique) is the same using a single line. DbRT (Doubled Rope Technique) is the standard move around the tree system where you go over a limb or friction saver and back to your harness using a friction hitch or mechanical device to control rope movement.



I need to correct this,

DRT is double rope, meaning TWO DIFFERENT ROPES

D*d*RT is doubled rope, 2:1, our common friction hitch system

D*b*RT is doubled rope, 1:1, twin line, the technique about which this thread opened. There is an active thread discussing these 3 techniques in depth, Climbing Techniques.

Focuses deeply in the twin line, DbRT 1:1 technique.


----------

